# Manual Spindle Crank



## ehamady (Mar 14, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## clevinski (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice solution and execution!  I made mine a couple of years ago, but the one thing I would change (and may next time I have a lot of threading to do) is replace the handle with a ball.  I seem to end up holding the end of the handle, and a ball would be more comfortable!


----------



## ehamady (Mar 16, 2015)

clevinski said:


> Nice solution and execution!  I made mine a couple of years ago, but the one thing I would change (and may next time I have a lot of threading to do) is replace the handle with a ball.  I seem to end up holding the end of the handle, and a ball would be more comfortable!


A ball handle is an interesting idea. I may have to try it.


----------



## Harris Creek Central (Apr 27, 2015)

Lovely workmanship.  Thanks for posting all the pictures.


----------



## ehamady (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks! It has been an invaluable tool and I use it all the time.


----------



## randyc (Apr 30, 2015)

This was my solution.  Note that it was made for an Emco 8 x 18 but I think that the spindle bore is about the same as the mini-lathe.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/no-back-gears-need-slower-speed.32438/


----------

